# Open Letter to DRI CEO Stephen J Cloobeck



## Teddy Bear (Nov 6, 2012)

jjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## csalter2 (Nov 6, 2012)

Teddy Bear said:


> jjjjjjjjjjjjj



What are you trying to say, Teddy Bear?


----------



## geekette (Nov 6, 2012)

Looks like code for "on second thought, maybe I shouldn't post that"


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 6, 2012)

must be a special hand shake.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 6, 2012)

Couldn't a' said it better m'self. This might be right up there with [deleted]

Jim


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 6, 2012)

He/she is beyond words.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 6, 2012)

But "jjjjjjjjjjjjj" is more than one letter. An open letter would be "j".


----------



## csxjohn (Nov 6, 2012)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> But "jjjjjjjjjjjjj" is more than one letter. An open letter would be "j".



There was a lengthy letter this morning bemoaning the fact that they don't take deed backs and why they should, according to the OP.

And the j is supposed to be a smiley face.
http://pc.net/helpcenter/answers/letter_j_in_email_messages


----------

